# Spinning rod for cranks/kings



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

Not much choice, get the 4X hooks, never seen any variety of styles just the red ones (Gamagatsu?) or the Eagle Claw, might opt for heavier split rings too. Kinda depends if the fish are running big this year or not.
Not to worry about how they hit, you'll find that out soon enough.


----------



## trapman (Jan 2, 2006)

chomp


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

osmerus said:


> They still make the Fenwick hmx. It is a good all around rod, plus its on the cheaper side. Unfortunatly, good luck finding them online. Fishing supplies of all kinds are backorder on lots of online sites. I know Frank's Great Outdoors sells them. You can allso can find them on Fish USA but most are back ordered. Good rod for casting and drifting. I go with the medium power medium action..


yep the hmx product line still exists, but they dropped the particular rod I am referring to. 8’3 spinning, Michigan handle, rated to 17lb. Fits what he is looking for in his budget if he can find one on an obscure site or still on a store shelf.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Seems like the Michigan handle is getting more rare over the years. Everybody made something with it 10 years ago, now just a handful exist.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

Try Cabelas online. I just bought my Fenwick 9'6" salmon spinning rod from there and even the manufacturer was out of stock. They had quite a few models in stock Cabelas shipped it free within a couple days.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

I dont even know if ill make it up this year (hopefully next weekend or the following) but just ordered myself the Fenwick HMX 9'6", medium power, moderate fast action.... 3 types of hooks... and slip floats... and floro line for leaders...

About $175 in all. Figured even if i dont make it up for salmon, i can at least have some new gear for limited number run fall stealhead around me.


----------



## MI steelheader-Joe (Sep 23, 2019)

Fenwich hmx 10’6 mf is good rod, can use it to cast on pier and doubles as a great float rod, longer rods tend to bring more to bank atleast for me.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

I have an old Fenwick HMX that I'll use over a St Croix, they just feel right.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

That's the same rod I bought. I partnered it up with a Diawa Black Gold 3500. Its a perfectly balanced setup.


IT.Fisherman said:


> I dont even know if ill make it up this year (hopefully next weekend or the following) but just ordered myself the Fenwick HMX 9'6", medium power, moderate fast action.... 3 types of hooks... and slip floats... and floro line for leaders...
> 
> About $175 in all. Figured even if i dont make it up for salmon, i can at least have some new gear for limited number run fall stealhead around me.


Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

A lot lighter too.


Ojh said:


> I have an old Fenwick HMX that I'll use over a St Croix, they just feel right.


Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

hhlhoward said:


> That's the same rod I bought. I partnered it up with a Diawa Black Gold 3500. Its a perfectly balanced setup.


ill keep that in mind! didnt want to go all out on spending, planned on using my Abu Garcia Orra S30 for the time being.

Just dying being on-call for work this week. My brother and his out of state buddies are up there now and doing quite well


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Ojh said:


> For casting crankbait I use 7' Loomis.
> When battling a big male after a short while you'll find out why they have a long handle.


Never gonna happen on his budget. That's pretty much the only rods I use now and that would also be my suggestion for him. Maybe someone would sell you a used one for that amount. Might also wanna look at the fish eagle 55 stuff that cabelas and bps carry. That would fit most of your requirements.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

IT.Fisherman said:


> ill keep that in mind! didnt want to go all out on spending, planned on using my Abu Garcia Orra S30 for the time being.
> 
> Just dying being on-call for work this week. My brother and his out of state buddies are up there now and doing quite well


Oh its definitely on right now lol.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I just scored 4 Thunderstick Jr at Meijer on clearance for $2.99 a piece


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

dinoday said:


> I just scored 4 Thunderstick Jr at Meijer on clearance for $2.99 a piece


I believe those are mine, I left them there by mistake, you wouldn't be a pal would you....


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

smbassman said:


> I never fished for King’s on cranks in the rivers but I’m planning to give it a shot. One question on the way they hit - is it a slashing hit out of anger and hooking on the edge of the mouth or attempt to eat the crank and hooking inside the mouth?
> 
> I always use round bend hooks for slashing reaction bites as they hook quicker but they don’t hold the greatest. When the fish are actually getting the bait in their mouth, I prefer widegap hooks like triple grips as the do not come out as easy. This is based on bass, pike, walleye fishing so I’m not sure it even compares.
> 
> So what treble style do you guys prefer?


They eat it!











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Fenwick HMX just arrived! Thanks for the broken rod Cabelas! Not sure why they would ship a 2 piece 9'6" rod whole, in probably a 15 foot cardboard tube. About 1.5" snapped off at the end, Cabelas is out of stock so my only option is to send it in and continue to use my 7' Fenwick spinning rod for the time being.

If anyone knows a rod repair in SE michigan, let me know! might be worth it to me to try and get repaired then refunded.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Fenwick HMX just arrived! Thanks for the broken rod Cabelas! Not sure why they would ship a 2 piece 9'6" rod whole, in probably a 15 foot cardboard tube. About 1.5" snapped off at the end, Cabelas is out of stock so my only option is to send it in and continue to use my 7' Fenwick spinning rod for the time being.
> 
> If anyone knows a rod repair in SE michigan, let me know! might be worth it to me to try and get repaired then refunded.


I would call Fenwick and let them know. They will probably send you a new half. They come with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

They are very good about replacing them. I have broken several Fenwick's over the years, and they usually replace it with an updated model for the cost of shipping and a small transaction fee (like $10-$15 bucks). 

I also have a couple Penn spinning rods that I use for heavy-duty situations. They are 7 footers, with a stiff backbone and a pretty fast tip. I have mine spooled with 40 lb braid and a 30 lb test flouro leader.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Slimshady said:


> They are very good about replacing them. I have broken several Fenwick's over the years, and they usually replace it with an updated model for the cost of shipping and a small transaction fee (like $10-$15 bucks).
> 
> I also have a couple Penn spinning rods that I use for heavy-duty situations. They are 7 footers, with a stiff backbone and a pretty fast tip. I have mine spooled with 40 lb braid and a 30 lb test flouro leader.


I have emailed them with pictures. Using it this weekend is out of the question, and I am trying to find out if I could have a replacement by next weekend (doubtful they will just send me a new part/rod without having my broken part yet), and next weekend is my last chance to fish. 

But, awaiting their response, and depending on that will just get a refund and order again at a later date. I'll just end up using my 7' Fenwick i use for every day fishing and hope that doesnt break.


----------

